# Physical Preparedness



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I know this area has been addressed already but when I read this article it brought it back to mind. I imagine it's something we could all use a little nudge towards. 

By definition survival preparedness means attaining the state of having been made ready to outlive another person, thing, or event. Years pass by reminding us that life is short and meant to be enjoyed. People concentrate on material items but often overlook factors involved in determining the comfort level of a new living situation. A true self assessment now will determine whether life is barely survivable or comfortable.

People forget how the mind body element affects lifestyle changes. It is important to assess your actions before a situation takes away your ability to feed the habits that control you. Reflect on the past week of your life. How much of your day do you sit? If you add up the time spent watching television, typing on a computer, reading, driving a vehicle, and sleeping, you will see that a lack of movement outweighs your time spent participating in physical activities.

Now imagine how long you would spend sitting in a survival situation? Could we chop enough wood to heat a house? When was the last time we walked several miles to reach our destination? Do we produce gardens without a motorized tiller, or tend to the weeds on a daily basis without experiencing back pain? Would working our muscles on a daily basis result in overstrained and dehydrated bodies? What about the other people we are sharing our lives with? Could they carry their weight in a survival situation or would we have to find a way to carry the weight for them?

Today should be the day that we start training our muscles for additional activity that our bodies may encounter in the future. Changing our sedentary lifestyle and keeping our bodies hydrated plays an important role in body performance and repair. The ability to perform tasks and awaken the next day feeling refreshed will increase our quality of life whether our living situation changes or stays the same.

Another fact that should encourage us to start moving, deals with the medicines we put into our bodies. Diabetes, heart disease, and high cholesterol affect our health. Many times obesity and being unfit initiate the disease which invades our systems. In this day we depend on medicines to fix our broken parts. I have been fortunate to control my diabetes through diet and exercise, but I must consider the facts that medicines may not be as easily available in the future. Becoming physically fit now will help to ward off or slow down illnesses that require medication as treatment. We must realize that some medicines may not be available or may be too expensive to purchase in the days ahead.

Upon waking do you automatically reach for a cup of coffee, cigarette, or cup of tea? Throughout the day how many times do chocolate bars or sodas pass by your lips? An addiction to caffeinated items or nicotine wreaks havoc on the mind and body when abruptly cut from the system. Withdrawal symptoms cause even the strongest person to feel like they are losing their sanity if not ready to battle the changes attacking their body.


----------



## DocWard (Nov 10, 2008)

One thing is clear to me now. I need to start stockpiling COFFEE.

I sit more than I would like, but try to work out fairly often. With the weather breaking, I hope to get out and run more. Not a big fan of treadmills.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Has anyone put coffee in a Camelbak, this could take care of both problems, exercise and caffeine.:dunno:


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I exercise regularly. At 20 I was diagnosed with high blood pressure. At 22 I was 320 lbs. I got tired of it, made my decision, now I weigh 200 and my health issues are resolved, with the exception of regular sinus infections stemming from my allergies. I feel physically prepared but see tose around me as not at all.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Quit talking about me Uncle Joe, In 10 yrs, I've gone from a physically actiive career to a completely sedintary life style with a diet of too many refined carbohydrates. I've gone from 165#s to 215#s Time to get active.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm happy when I'm at 215. :2thumb:


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Sometimes I grab a coffee, sometimes I will just grab the beans and chew them up like candies enjoying the flavor. I am not addicted to coffee, I just need to have just one cup a day ... my cup only holds 1.25 litres, so, it is just a quick sip. :dunno:

All joking aside (other than the fact that I love coffee-beans) - I try to eat healthy and I try to get enough excerise in a day, but, sadly, my job-situation has changed significantly and now I am "front-office-staff" instead of a machine operator ... meaning that I am not slinging steel the way that I used to. I am the same weight, it is just that my weight is no longer solid muscle-mass with arms the size of an average woman's waist and legs the size of an average mans chest.

My body and muscles respond quickly to weight bearing exercises, I just need to find the time in a day to actually do it to keep up to what my body really likes.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Naekid, doing front office work is just as important to exercise the mind and keep it sharp for nlater years. I went from being a commercial diver and yachtsman to sitting at a desk working as a mfg. Rep. We have to find balance, I only have 1 cup of coffee also, the 64oz size at the gas station.


----------



## Expeditioner (Jan 6, 2009)

PT is good for you and good for me! Gotta have it! Get some! PT! There are all kinds of routines for getting into and mainatining top physical condition. Finding a balanced program that promotes strength, flexibility, and endurance can be difficult. I lift three times a week using an old strongman full body workout. I do sprints and/or sled work on my lifting days. On non-lifting days I either run, run/bike, run/row, or row/bike. That combined with yard work, weekend work at our hunting camp, and hikes helps to keep me in shape.


----------



## Fjolnirsson (Mar 13, 2010)

Dean said:


> I exercise regularly. At 20 I was diagnosed with high blood pressure. At 22 I was 320 lbs. I got tired of it, made my decision, now I weigh 200 and my health issues are resolved, with the exception of regular sinus infections stemming from my allergies. I feel physically prepared but see tose around me as not at all.


Have you tried a sinus rinse, like a neti pot or a Niel-Med bottle?
I used to have exactly the same problem you describe, my whole life, in fact. Two years ago, I started using a sinus flush, and I haven't had an infection since.

Amazon.com: NeilMed Sinus Rinse Regular Kit 1 kit: Health & Personal Care

You can actually find them cheaper at Walgreens, Walmart, Rite Aid, etc.


----------



## tiedami (Feb 22, 2010)

not coffee but Ive had beer and margaritas in my camel back on some occasions. yum yum recently dropped about 60 lbs of post army feel sorry for myself and looking to loose some more!


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I've dropped and kept off 100 lbs starting in February of 2009. I eat healthy, allow some snacks, and drink entirely too much coffee, black with sweet n low. That's my one vice and I always keep a fair amount on hand. When I was in the hospital last fall for a couple days I didn't have a drop of caffiene and did ok, but if I don't have coffee sometimes I get these nasty headaches that nothing will touch except caffiene. Cup of coffee, no more headache. In a SHTF situation that headache could be a problem, but like I said, I did ok in the hospital, so overall I think I'd be fine.


----------



## SaskBound (Feb 13, 2010)

I quit smoking last July, and it added 30 lbs to my sorry a**. That on top of the 20 I gained with dating / marrying my hubby. Decided last week that something's got to change...so we're switching to a mostly vegetarian diet, which was how I ate when I was a good weight. It'll be good practice for cooking from the pantry, too, since my version of vegetarian is mostly beans, rice, pasta, and stir fries...not too into tofu around here. Thank goodness hubby is so supportive...


----------



## Todays Survival Show (Nov 23, 2009)

I've long been a proponent of physical fitness as a survival prep. Thanks for posting this! I excercise 4 days a seek. Nothing special, only 25 minutes each workout, using a functional fitness routine. US Navy Fitness Leader

I've also added swimming recently. Even though it's boring, it's great for building endurance and in my opinion, swimming is an excellent survival skill to know. It could easily save your life. Especially if you can swim for a long time, without rest. I just recently did a podcast on fitness as a survival skill and did an interview with another survivalist who practices functional fitness.

What good is it to be able to shoot 1 inch groups at a 100 yards with your rifle if you can't also run 100 yards without passing out? Just something to think about.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Saskbound, that's great that you've made the decisions that you have. Stick with it, one day at a time. One problem that I have is that I just don't care for a lot of veggies. I do like enough of them to allow me a balanced diet with a fair amount of variety, but there are tons of recipes out there that do me no good because I just don't like what's in them. I did the same thing you did-I was fat and wheezy and just said wait a sec...something has to change. I did it, Dean did it, lots of other folks have done it, and you can too.


----------



## SaskBound (Feb 13, 2010)

Jason said:


> Saskbound, that's great that you've made the decisions that you have. Stick with it, one day at a time. One problem that I have is that I just don't care for a lot of veggies. I do like enough of them to allow me a balanced diet with a fair amount of variety, but there are tons of recipes out there that do me no good because I just don't like what's in them. I did the same thing you did-I was fat and wheezy and just said wait a sec...something has to change. I did it, Dean did it, lots of other folks have done it, and you can too.


I think quitting smoking was easier. I have plenty of stubborn, so I just decided not to smoke anymore, and 'stubborned' my way through the withdrawal. It wasn't pretty, and thank goodness hubby is a patient and tolerant man, but there was no doubt about whether or not I could/would quit. That was last summer.

Eating, you can't just quit. It's frustrating. It's more about balance and moderation and patience, things I am not nearly as good at as stubborn...

I think the vegetarian thing will work for us. Hubby isn't a fan of vegetables, but the most important bit is combining legumes and grains to get enough protein...and he doesn't mind beans or lentils. So far this week, we've eaten Indian-style chickpeas over rice, pasta with white sauce and onions and peppers, sweet and sour black beans with pineapple over rice, and spaghetti with a lentil-onion-pepper tomato sauce and cheese. Onions and peppers are the veggies I usually use in cooking. I've been known to serve sweet potatoes, broccoli, and green beans as side dishes. I try to stick with cooking stuff hubby likes, and take a big bag of raw veggies to work to snack on for myself...


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I've been a bit of a vegitarian this week too ... lots of corn-chips and salsa


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Fjolnirsson said:


> Have you tried a sinus rinse, like a neti pot or a Niel-Med bottle?
> I used to have exactly the same problem you describe, my whole life, in fact. Two years ago, I started using a sinus flush, and I haven't had an infection since.
> 
> Amazon.com: NeilMed Sinus Rinse Regular Kit 1 kit: Health & Personal Care
> ...


I have I own both the sinus rinse and the neti pot. I use the neti pot at least once a day. I don't smoke (everyone asks when I tell them I have sinus issues), and I just started reading some info on lactose intolerance and chronic sinusitis. I got off my diet of no lactose and aside from gaining some weight the sinus pain has been more intense. Unfortunately this is something that runs in my family and unfortunantly as well, I have no medical resource at the time. I'm now one of the great unwashed due to preexisting conditions, after leaving my fathers plan a few years back. Rates are not even reasonable. Health insurance would brake me right now.


----------



## Fjolnirsson (Mar 13, 2010)

That's rough, Dean. I'm right there in the same boat. Hope something comes through for you.


----------



## marlas1too (Feb 28, 2010)

well i just drink coffee because of the tast as ive been drinking it since an early age but you can vacaum pack if for storage --ive turned a extra bedroom into a pantry with shelves on all walls and a large free standing rack in the middle of the room -i also vacaume pac tea and i keep a large supply of splenda on hand as im not allowed sugar-i think im prepared and now that spring is here ill be walking the woods for mushroom and ramos to dri and put with wild onions also as soon as the veggies start to produce ill be cannind alot there too


----------



## marlas1too (Feb 28, 2010)

not ramos but --ramps


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Well I'm in, two weeks now excersising, 4 laps around the property, about one mile, fast pace, every other day switch boots from most comfortable to next comfortable and so on 3 pairs, toughen feet. 5lbs hand bells for upper body. Off days crunches, squats, curls, deep knee bends until heartbeat up.
Alice pack next, empty, then slowly add weight over time, goal 50lbs. Want to backpack this year. Lost 4-5lbs off of the 250 frame so far.
Last 1/4 lap started to jog, felt it first few times, now not to bad. 62nd birthday coming in April, need to walk the legs off the younger members of 'group' this year, usually can hold my own though.
Pulled out backpacking gear, OMG, old school, some gear made of rock.
Talked to the 'group' the other day concerning cooking stove choices for BOBs. They have a mix of stoves, some white gas, butane, sterno and fuel tabs. Advised them on being stealthy and quiet, stick to the fuel tabs, alcohol or sterno type units, the other pressurized liquid ones are extremely noisy. In my experience while backpacking you can hear the roar of these from quite a distance while operating.


----------



## Todays Survival Show (Nov 23, 2009)

UncleJoe said:


> I know this area has been addressed already but when I read this article it brought it back to mind. I imagine it's something we could all use a little nudge towards.
> 
> By definition survival preparedness means attaining the state of having been made ready to outlive another person, thing, or event. Years pass by reminding us that life is short and meant to be enjoyed. People concentrate on material items but often overlook factors involved in determining the comfort level of a new living situation. A true self assessment now will determine whether life is barely survivable or comfortable.
> 
> ...


Good post, thank you. I'm a fitness fanatic and conversely a coffee fanatic. I store plenty of it, but also glad to see you talk about diet and excersise. I believe in functional fitness and also that a large part of our physical condition is due to how we eat. It's a subject that seems far too neglected in survival circles.


----------

